# What can i do with a phlebotomy cert?



## indres91a (May 7, 2012)

So besides ER tech, what can i do with a phlebotomy cert? Im planning on going to medic school so would there even be a point to go for it? I ask because i cant find much information besides ER tech :/ thank you


----------



## medicdan (May 7, 2012)

THere are plenty of jobs in hospitals, clinics, outpatient labs, research labs, etc that require phlebotomy training. Do you have the national certification?


----------



## indres91a (May 7, 2012)

No i dont. Im thinking about maybe taking a course, since it is pretty short, just wondering if its even worth doing, idk how it would help to have you know


----------



## medicdan (May 7, 2012)

Have you looked at local job opportunities for phlebs? Again, they can, and do work in hospitals, outside the ED, but also in a lot of other places... When considering whether to continue during medic school, consider the hours, pay, location, schedule flexibility, etc. Only you can evaluate and decide these things...


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

Draw blood.


----------



## joeshmoe (May 7, 2012)

If you got money and time to waste, it wouldnt hurt. It might make you marginally more employable as an ER Tech, but thats about it. They would most likely require you do their own in house phlebotomy training if hired. 

Patient Care techs on other units like Med/Surg also do blood draws, but they usually require you either be a CNA or an RN student(or both).


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

I worked as a phlebotomist at a blood bank. Good part-time money.


----------



## indres91a (May 7, 2012)

Ah, i see... Well thanks a lot guys, imma keep looking into it!


----------



## KnightVision (May 14, 2012)

The more edu you have, whether related directly to your job or not, will make you stand out more than another. I took a Phleb course - learned a ton more than how to just stick folks. If you get a good program, you'll get some good A&P + +.  If you go Medic, it will help. And then back to, the more you know - the more you have to offer. Never stop learning.


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2012)

You will also potentially learn about how to handle various specimens as well.
One local lab here employs a slew of part-time techs who go from place to place drawing blood, handling and transporting specimens at places varying from local jails to nursing homes, private residences, etc. Good pay, no benefits, tend to want to work you a lot for a while.


----------



## DrParasite (May 14, 2012)

make more money than an EMT, sometimes more money than a paramedic.


----------



## EMT John (May 18, 2012)

I dont know any ER techs that are just plebs, they usually hold a EMT as well. I have a friend that worked as a phleb for some company thats contracted with the jails to do fource blood draws and things like that for DUI's.

You can work just about anywhere that draws blood for labs and in some cases be a lab assistant.


----------



## WickedGood (May 29, 2012)

I started doing phlebotomy before I got into EMS.  (And yes I did make more money doing phleb at the hospital than I do now in my EMT-I IFT job.)  I gained a lot of experience in the hospital doing phlebotomy that made my life easier when I started EMS.  Just the little things like medical terminology and patient contact and bedside manner.  It is also impossible to get and EMT-B job in this state so I used my phlebotomy to work my way thru intermediate school.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2012)

I'm actually going back to being a PT phlebotomist for a little extra cash.  

Quick, easy money.


----------



## txilemt (Jul 1, 2012)

How long does it take to get a phlebotomy cert? Where do you get it through? Community college?


----------



## JakeEMTP (Jul 1, 2012)

That depends on the state you are in and if they have a certification requirement which will involve taking one of the national certification exams.

The minimun amount of hours is usually 80 total with 50 - 60 sticks. That may get you a limited certification.  This is usually what law enforcement will do if they draw blood for DUIs themselves. The average class is around 140 hours with more sticks.

California where the the person inquiring about phlebotomy requires a state certification which is obtained after passing a national exam.  Alot of ERs expect this certification to have already  been obtained if you are serious about an ER job with 200 other applicants applying. Community colleges are the best bargain but have a year or two wait list. Fortunately several private votech EMS schools see a big market in this and offer the classes. Unfortunately they charge up to $2500 dollars for a class that normally costs $250 at a CC.


----------

